# Road Kill Fish Food



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Heard once that people have hung road kill over their ponds in order to feed the fish, has anyone ever tried this technique? No silly, I am not talking about the fish jumping out of the water to eat the dead... I am talking about flies landing on the roadkill, producing maggots which in turn drop to the pond which end up feeding the bluegill. In turn, the bluegill get bigger which leads to the bass eating the bluegill and making the bass bigger. 

Any thoughts????


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Many years ago a friend of my dad would do this with groundhogs. He had a tree limb that hung over the shallow end & he would tie the hog off on that , then go shake the rope/limb so the maggots would fall into the water. Caused a serious feeding frenzy every time & he had some huge gills, bass, & crappies. I haven't tried it at ny pond since it sits 35 yards upwind of the house


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

My grandpa did that with one of our ponds. There were no trees, so he put a post on either side of the pond and hooked up a cable/pulley system that had a wire mesh basket hanging from it. He&#8217;d put dead groundghogs in it and let them hang over the water.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Yepper - I fish a farm pond that the guy who owns it does this. He's got a cable/pulley system rigged and a wire basket on it - he puts groundhogs and roadkill in the basket, which does exactly what you described. maggots fall thru the basket holes and the bluegills eat them...........works like a charm.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

The Bolivar Sportsman club used to do this. Then the rope they hung across got too many bobbers and hooks stuck on it!!

I was young then, but it seemed to work great.


----------

